# Squidward



## K Pedals (Feb 13, 2019)

Got it in a 1590a


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 13, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Got it in a 1590a


Nice!  I included mine in a 1590BB enclosure with a fuzz, giving me a switchable octa-fuzz/Octavia type pedal.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 13, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Got it in a 1590a


BTW, how are you doing the cool finish on your enclosure?


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 13, 2019)

It’s an acrylic paint smear... using silicone....


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 13, 2019)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> Nice!  I included mine in a 1590BB enclosure with a fuzz, giving me a switchable octa-fuzz/Octavia type pedal.


That’s a good idea


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 13, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> It’s an acrylic paint smear... using silicone....


Do you start with a raw aluminum enclosure?


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 13, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> That’s a good idea


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 13, 2019)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> Do you start with a raw aluminum enclosure?


Yep...


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 13, 2019)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> View attachment 62


What kind of fuzz you got in there???


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 13, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> What kind of fuzz you got in there???


It's called a "Moon Fuzz" - from another pcb kit company.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 13, 2019)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> It's called a "Moon Fuzz" - from another pcb kit company.


Cool... Yeah Ive seen that board...


----------

